# On correct dose -- but no numbers



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I went to my doctor's practice to ask for a copy of my blood test results for thyroid which were done last week. The receptionist's response was that I was on the correct dose at the time of the test - so the results have obviously come back - but there is no TSH number. I'm confused. Am I missing something? Thank you


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you need to ask for a printout of whatever results they have "for your files".

I'm in the UK and receive every single thyroid blood test result pretty much automatically now (my GP surgery actually rang me with the last set of results before I'd even thought to ring them and find out).

So it can be done, you may just need to get them used to the fact that you want the actual numbers and not just the doctor's interpretation thereof.

Good luck.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> I think you need to ask for a printout of whatever results they have "for your files".
> 
> I'm in the UK and receive every single thyroid blood test result pretty much automatically now (my GP surgery actually rang me with the last set of results before I'd even thought to ring them and find out).
> 
> ...


Hi there, thanks for replying. 

I asked the receptionist why I could not obtain a copy of my blood tests.

This is the conversation - not word for word but just so you get the general idea:

Me: Hi, I would like a copy of my latest blood test results please.

Receptionist: Ok, what is your name, date of birth and first line of address?

Me: (details given)

Receptionist: And this is for thyroid, is that right?

Me: That's right, yes.

Receptionist: The notes say you're on the correct dose.

Me: I'm sorry, I wanted the TSH result if at all possible please.

Receptionist: It isn't on here. All it says is "doctor's notes - patient on correct dose."

Me: Well, I don't feel as though I am on the correct dose. Whenever I take the Levothyroxine I experience symptoms similar to hypothyroid ones and I would like to know why that is if I am on the correct dose. I don't even know what being on the correct dose means if I have no results to go on."

Receptionist: I think this is something that ought to be raised with the doctor if you are still not feeling well. Would you like me to see if I can get you an appointment?

I moved to this practice a week ago after I left my previous one.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Grrrr!

I had better luck than you. I suppose you could try the "oh, I don't want to use an appointment just to jot down some figures - perhaps someone could look on the system and let me have the test results the doctor used and I'll call in for them tomorrow..." or something like that. They are usually keen on you not taking up the doctor's time. If you leave them thinking that you're just keeping your own personal medical files up to date, they might feel less threatened.

Of course, you can always quote the Data Protection Act to them, which requires them to let you have this information. They can make a reasonable charge for photocopying etc and can take a reasonable amount of time. However, I've always shied away from using that, as I don't want them to think that I'm a difficult patient (I think they might have got that idea already, in my case!)

Or you could go back to the doctor, use a whole appointment just to explain that you would like a copy of all test results each time (mentioning that the receptionist didn't seem to be able to provide this simple information!) and provide a few stamped-addressed envelopes (yes, I know, really old-fashioned, but my doctors seem to be allergic to email) and look as innocent as you can. "I just like to note down the results and the dose I was on, so that hopefully I can see patterns as we go along and understand my condition better..."

It is so frustrating, but don't give up. There will be a doctor out there who will work with you and not fight against you. You just need to find them. Sometimes it's just a matter of getting the wrong receptionist on a really busy day. Turning up in person can sometimes be better, so long as you feel comfortable doing so. I'm a bit of a wimp and much prefer to be on the end of the phone.

Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Grrrr!
> 
> I had better luck than you. I suppose you could try the "oh, I don't want to use an appointment just to jot down some figures - perhaps someone could look on the system and let me have the test results the doctor used and I'll call in for them tomorrow..." or something like that. They are usually keen on you not taking up the doctor's time. If you leave them thinking that you're just keeping your own personal medical files up to date, they might feel less threatened.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. 

I quoted the Data Protection Act to them once before and my doctor sent me copies of the test results I wanted free of charge. But he wrote notes at the end of the printout saying "you don't have to quote the DPA - it's less bureaucratic (I had to spell check that) that way!" I then thought "Hmm...ok and from that point onwards I just made a habit of going to the practice in person and asking them upfront for them. Most of the time it has worked but I am thinking that they can't give me the results because either a.) the doctor wants to discuss them with me herself or b.) that my file has not yet been transferred to the practice from my old one. But then again they should have set up a temporary holding file until that point. At least that's what I do in my job and I'm an admin person. If not what do the admin people at that practice do exactly apart from booking appointments and taking calls?

I like your suggestion about going back to the doctor and using a whole appointment to explain I would like a copy of all test results each time as well as mention that the receptionist didn't seem to be able to provide this simple information - and provide some stamped-addressed envelopes. Thanks for that.  Hey, no matter about it being old fashioned, if it works for you all well and good. 

I speak to the doctor this afternoon (as my appointment got moved and I was informed by this over the phone) and see what she says, but if I am on the correct dose and still have symptoms they should really think about doing other investigations...


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Here is the TSH result for July:

TSH - 0.36, normal range 0.27-4.2

Notes: This confirms you are on the correct dose.

Symptoms I have:

Weight loss
Increased sweating
Constipation
Cramps
Muscle weakness in arms and legs
Headaches
Fatigue
Dry skin
Sore on lip
Last period lasting for 7 days as opposed to the usual 5 (doctor said normal)
Heat intolerance (worst when showering as I like hot showers - now I hate them. Doctor says normal given that it is hot outside.)

So everything checks out ok I presume...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The staff in many doctors' offices are typically low paid people with minimal education. Sorry, don't mean to offend.

I always have the doctor write "cc to patient" on the labs so that I get my own copy at the same time the doctor gets his copy. I'm assertive about getting this and in the past 15 years no doctor has said no. Before that, if a doctor refused, I fired him. Real simple.

Also, since I am paying for the tests, if the doctor forgot to put my name on the lab order, I don't think twice about adding my name.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done for getting the TSH - what a pity they haven't included Free T3 and Free T4 (but I know how impossible it is to get those done under the NHS - it's taken 2 years and a large number of handwritten and highlighted messages to persuade my local labs that, if my TSH is within range, this means it's not suppressed and I need to know T3 and T4 so we can adjust the dosage of the right one... At this point, having had thyroid cancer does make it easier, as I have an oncologist fighting on my side, which can be jolly useful.) If TSH is in range (even if only just) then they stop there.

You do have to wonder if your problems are because your dose is too high as opposed to too low. I certainly had a lot of those symptoms when I was hyper as well as hypo (though I confess I've never managed to lose weight, whatever dose I've been on.)

There are lots of people on here who are much better than me at helping with hasimotos questions, so hopefully they'll be along shortly. All I know is that hashimotos does seem to make everything more difficult. But you knew that already!

Did you get a more positive feeling from your conversation with the doctor? Fingers crossed...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> So everything checks out ok I presume...


Not if you still don't feel well.

A Free T3 & Free T4 would be really useful. Diagnosing a thyroid problem, dosing thyroid medication, and monitoring ongoing progress with only a TSH result is an exercise in frustration, at best.

Like KeepOnGoing mentioned above, it's possible you are over-medicated, too. Lots of the signs & symptoms can mimic each other. Aside from the doctor saying you are on the correct dose, what did they say about your other issues? You listed out quite a few signs & symptoms.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Well done for getting the TSH - what a pity they haven't included Free T3 and Free T4 (but I know how impossible it is to get those done under the NHS - it's taken 2 years and a large number of handwritten and highlighted messages to persuade my local labs that, if my TSH is within range, this means it's not suppressed and I need to know T3 and T4 so we can adjust the dosage of the right one... At this point, having had thyroid cancer does make it easier, as I have an oncologist fighting on my side, which can be jolly useful.) If TSH is in range (even if only just) then they stop there.
> 
> You do have to wonder if your problems are because your dose is too high as opposed to too low. I certainly had a lot of those symptoms when I was hyper as well as hypo (though I confess I've never managed to lose weight, whatever dose I've been on.)
> 
> ...


I had a feeling I was becoming hyper as opposed to hypo but with so many varying symptoms coming into play I wasn't very sure what was happening. But yes Hashimotos does make everything more difficult.

I'd like to say I had a more positive feeling from my conversation with the doctor but it wasn't for very long. I thought a telephone consultation lasted for 10 minutes, she only talked to me for what seemed like 5 because she was due to start clinic after having home visits for the morning. So I felt a bit guilty for wasting 10 minutes of her time - which I thought were of my time as I waited since Thursday to hear from her about this... She suggested symptoms such as weight loss and sweating and fatigue need looking into and cannot be done over the phone. I suggested I be tested for mineral/vitamin deficiencies but who knows where that'll get me.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> Not if you still don't feel well.
> 
> A Free T3 & Free T4 would be really useful. Diagnosing a thyroid problem, dosing thyroid medication, and monitoring ongoing progress with only a TSH result is an exercise in frustration, at best.
> 
> Like KeepOnGoing mentioned above, it's possible you are over-medicated, too. Lots of the signs & symptoms can mimic each other. Aside from the doctor saying you are on the correct dose, what did they say about your other issues? You listed out quite a few signs & symptoms.


The doctor didn't say anything about my other issues because she was due to start clinic after completing her home visits. The appointment which was meant to be 10 minutes long felt like 5. So she suggested I book a double appointment with her for next week to discuss my symptoms further...


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

That does sound a bit more positive.

Hopefully next week she might be persuaded to insist on the FT3 and FT4 tests so that you can see if you have indeed swung hyper. The only real change in how crummy I felt when hypo and hyper was that my heart rate would go up substantially when I was hyper (racing heart from just climbing the stairs, for example). Apart from that, the fatigue etc was just the same. Somewhere in between I'd have a few weeks when I felt human. It's taken a long time to find that spot - and I'm not sure if it will last, but it's a pleasant change to feel normal again.

And my ferritin turned out to be low, so I took iron tablets (following the advice on here, not my doctor, I hasten to add - she didn't think it was a problem at all) and that seems to have helped. I've just stopped the iron to see how things go, so I'll know shortly if that really was making a difference...

Good luck next week. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> That does sound a bit more positive.
> 
> Hopefully next week she might be persuaded to insist on the FT3 and FT4 tests so that you can see if you have indeed swung hyper. The only real change in how crummy I felt when hypo and hyper was that my heart rate would go up substantially when I was hyper (racing heart from just climbing the stairs, for example). Apart from that, the fatigue etc was just the same. Somewhere in between I'd have a few weeks when I felt human. It's taken a long time to find that spot - and I'm not sure if it will last, but it's a pleasant change to feel normal again.
> 
> ...


Thanks, hopefully things will become clearer next week.

One thing to note - the doctor was very sure TSH is the most reliable way to check if her patients are on the right dose. She added that if there was any suspicion a patient did not convert T4 to T3 very well or if there were any other underlying issues they would be the only situations the T3 and T4 would be done.

Looks like it could be a battle next week.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

How are you going to find out if you are over-medicated without the FT3 and FT4 tests? I think that would be my question next week - something is obviously wrong so, either I'm not converting properly (I've had really low TSH, sky high T4 and below range T3 results, all at the same time!) or there's some other underlying issue. How are we going to find out which it is?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> How are you going to find out if you are over-medicated without the FT3 and FT4 tests? I think that would be my question next week - something is obviously wrong so, either I'm not converting properly (I've had really low TSH, sky high T4 and below range T3 results, all at the same time!) or there's some other underlying issue. How are we going to find out which it is?


Exactly! This particular doctor seems confined to just going by the TSH result as is so often the case. So, I could either try my luck in asking if I am over-medicated without the FT3 and FT4 tests or just get it done privately.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I know our fellow forumites in the US will find this odd, but I don't see why we should pay for blood tests which are clinically necessary! After all, we've already paid once through our taxes.

I think my approach would be one of the bemused looking for answers. Something like:

"I know my TSH is just above the bottom of the range and I still have a lot of symptoms which may be associated with my thyroid. How can we find out what is going on? I don't know if in fact I'm overmedicated (which I understand could be quite dangerous, long term) or whether there is something else going on, either with my thyroid or something completely different. Can you make any suggestions as to how we can go about finding out what is going on? Are there further tests we can run which will make the situation clearer? How do we know if the TSH of 0.36 means I'm hyper not hypo?"

I've used this before to good effect. If the doctor won' move on from his TSH obsession, then I think you might be stuck with getting them done privately. I'm not sure how you go about that in the UK - I just can't imagine my GP surgery being willing to take blood and give the phial to me so I can send it off. But then again, I've never had to resort to that, despite thinking it was going to be necessary several times. As I said, thyroid cancer has made things easier for me, as the oncologist is quite scary!

Good luck


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for suggesting to say to my doctor. I went private before for tests and the practice I was with at the time was willing to fill up a phial for me to send off. But during the blood draw and at the follow up appointment I was told that the practice would order the tests for me. I kept saying that when it came down to thyroid function tests only the TSH is tested and if that's normal the labs don't test the thyroid hormones. I was then told "yes they do" and I then said that they don't. Aaaargh! I feel as though I'll go blue in the face with saying the same things over and over again!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

KeepOnGoing said:


> I know our fellow forumites in the US will find this odd, but I don't see why we should pay for blood tests which are clinically necessary! After all, we've already paid once through our taxes.


Yep.  Sorry, no offense to those of you on the other side of the pond, but I just couldn't entrust the government to be looking out for my health and well-being.

Although, at the rate we're going, we will be catching up with you in no time.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Quick update - I had a phone call from my endo today as I have complained about the service her department has provided as well as complained about the feedback I have provided about doctors at two practices I was with (the previous one and my current one). She has apologised for not being able to get the FT3 tested when she could have, but she was not able to because as previously stated the lab she uses "consistently recalibrate their ranges and scales". So the sample was disposed of.

She has, however, looked at my previous FT3 result and she appreciates that the level dropped when I was on the Levothyroxine and she will get me a trial course of T3. It is still just one FT3 result, however, and for a trial course of T3 to be considered with just one result of T3 is worrying - especially since my latest thyroid function result has only just revealed the TSH!

And, I still have the doctor's appointment tomorrow to get through. The practice still hasn't received my medical records or any letters between the endo department and the general practitioners, so the doctor will want to know of any discrepancy regarding my treatment plan if not for the fact that my symptoms are enough to warrant a physical examination. The doctor isn't likely to accept that the endocrinologist has now kind of decided on this treatment plan without the practice's say-so and I reckon if I take any T3 when I get it (my script is being sent to the chemist and will be processed within the next 2 working days) it will affect any tests that I have. So...I now have the private test kit for the thyroid hormones to be tested. This arrived today. Is it now worth looking at getting the test booked in straightaway? If I am likely to be tested for mineral deficiencies would I be better off getting the private test done at the same time as the mineral deficiencies - and hold off taking the T3 until the results of those come back? :scared0015:


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Personally, I would collect your prescription for T3 but not start taking it until you have had your private thyroid tests done - if you are overmedicated, then it's just going to make you worse to add T3. If your FT3 figure turns out to be low, then you can try taking it and see if it makes a difference. I found that, for me, adding T3 to the mix was the answer to a lot of my woes, and I feel much more human. But it's a bit of a risk until you know where you stand.

Although T3 is supposed to be really quick-acting, I found that I didn't feel any improvement for 2 or 3 weeks. Others describe it as "rocket fuel" and have an instant reaction to it, so, again, there's no knowing how it will affect you if and when you do take it.

And Bigfoot, yes, I know exactly what you mean. The NHS is fabulous for emergencies etc, but when I had a thyroid nodule, they spent 7 months telling me I was a complete hypochondriac and there was nothing wrong with me, and it was only when I went private that I found out I had thyroid cancer... and my dad has waited about 9 months for a knee replacement, so far... I'm always in awe of the service provided in the US to those who have insurance or can pay. I do just wonder what happens to those without the means to pay???


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Personally, I would collect your prescription for T3 but not start taking it until you have had your private thyroid tests done - if you are overmedicated, then it's just going to make you worse to add T3. If your FT3 figure turns out to be low, then you can try taking it and see if it makes a difference. I found that, for me, adding T3 to the mix was the answer to a lot of my woes, and I feel much more human. But it's a bit of a risk until you know where you stand.
> 
> Although T3 is supposed to be really quick-acting, I found that I didn't feel any improvement for 2 or 3 weeks. Others describe it as "rocket fuel" and have an instant reaction to it, so, again, there's no knowing how it will affect you if and when you do take it.
> 
> And Bigfoot, yes, I know exactly what you mean. The NHS is fabulous for emergencies etc, but when I had a thyroid nodule, they spent 7 months telling me I was a complete hypochondriac and there was nothing wrong with me, and it was only when I went private that I found out I had thyroid cancer... and my dad has waited about 9 months for a knee replacement, so far... I'm always in awe of the service provided in the US to those who have insurance or can pay. I do just wonder what happens to those without the means to pay???


Thank you ever so much for your advice, I wasn't completely sure what I ought to be doing since receiving this prescription so I will look to do the private blood test first - just to be sure. Some people I know that take T3 have said that they knew straightaway if the T3 dose they took was too much or too little and that is what is putting me off in a way. There is a right and a wrong way to do this, and I would hate to do this all the wrong way and end up worse. My saying in life ought to be "for every action comes a consequence" as sometimes I go rushing into things like a mad bull. 

If my doctor is willing to do mineral and vitamin deficiencies tests, can I get that done along with the thyroid hormone tests or is that too soon? I have been on the same dose since June 12th but the last test was done in July. Too soon?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

If you've been on the same dose since 12 June, then there won't be a problem with getting tests done - perhaps you can get your GP to suggest that you test FT3 before adding some more in, to make sure it's a good idea? I gather that, with Hashimoto's, your levels can wander all over the place, so at least you'd see where you are at the moment.

The other tests are important, as it may be that some of the symptoms you have could be linked to specific deficiencies.

PS but I would collect the T3 tablets (liothyronine, in the UK) anyway, just as soon as they get hold of it (it isn't stocked by my local Boots pharmacy, but they can get it without any problems in 24 hours or so). I seem to have become a thyroid-medication-hoarder. It never harms to have some spares... At least when I got snowed in I wasn't worried about running out!


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> If you've been on the same dose since 12 June, then there won't be a problem with getting tests done - perhaps you can get your GP to suggest that you test FT3 before adding some more in, to make sure it's a good idea? I gather that, with Hashimoto's, your levels can wander all over the place, so at least you'd see where you are at the moment.
> 
> The other tests are important, as it may be that some of the symptoms you have could be linked to specific deficiencies.
> 
> PS but I would collect the T3 tablets (liothyronine, in the UK) anyway, just as soon as they get hold of it (it isn't stocked by my local Boots pharmacy, but they can get it without any problems in 24 hours or so). I seem to have become a thyroid-medication-hoarder. It never harms to have some spares... At least when I got snowed in I wasn't worried about running out!


There's confusion at my end, mainly. I had one thyroid test done in June. That one showed my FT3 lowish and my FT4 quite good. So, the doctor increased the dose and said for me to have a repeat test in 3 months. I then left that practice as I wasn't getting anywhere and he wasn't changing his stance on when the next blood test needed to be done. I went to the new practice at the start of July and the doctor said if I had symptoms to have a repeat thyroid test. That then showed the TSH only as it was normal but I'm not symptom free. If anything I feel more hyper than hypo! I am guessing that I don't know how often thyroid function tests need to be done, but the doctor hasn't told me when my next one is due. So a good idea is to test for FT3 now? Is FT4 still worth looking at?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

These are my own thoughts on what to say at tomorrow's appointment:

- Regarding the fatigue - "I've been sleeping the usual 8 and a half hours every night and yet I still need a nap during the afternoon."

- Regarding the muscle weakness - "My arms feel so weak that I cannot hold the hairdryer for very long to dry my hair and have to keep switching hands to do this." "My legs feel as though they are in blocks of ice and the backs of my calves are very tender when squeezed."

- Regarding the weight loss - "I keep track in eating 1500 calories a day on a healthy diet and yet I still lose weight."

- I have weight loss, sweating a lot more and a tremor. I've heard that these may be an autoimmune disease. Is that something we can look into? (probably not necessary since I have elevated antibodies anyway.)

- I would like the following tests ordered: autoimmune profile (again, probably not necessary) and a mineral profile for iron, selenium, magnesium and zinc so I can see how my nutritional status is, in case my symptoms are attributable to a mineral deficiency.

If all else fails, a referral/transfer to a different endocrinologist.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I had my doctor appointment today. The doctor will be doing a blood test to check my magnesium, iron, zinc, folate, Vitamin D, Vitamin B12 and ferritin levels. I'll be doing the private blood test for the FT3 and FT4 separately as the doctor seems to think all is well. She couldn't order selenium, she said it isn't meant for me, but she's said if I'm concerned about selenium levels I could take a multi vitamin that contains it. Do I need to take this multi vitamin now or would it skew the test results? The blood test will be done next Wednesday. Would now be too soon to take any multi vitamin?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Well done you! You seem to have persuaded her to do most of the tests you wanted - and if your private tests for FT3 and FT4 do indicate an issue, hopefully these will be included (and insisted upon) in subsequent testing.

I wouldn't start taking anything extra before your blood tests, then there's no danger of skewing the results. It's only a few more days...

You can buy selenium tablets from Holland & Barrett (and other health food / chemists, I'm sure - I'm beginning to sound like the BBC!). I don't remember how much they cost, but they won't have been expensive as I'm pretty much allergic to really expensive supplements. I found it seemed to make a difference when I was hypo (something about helping the conversion of T4 to T3, which I don't really do) but I haven't taken any in ages, and can't say I've noticed the difference now my levels are more sensible.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Well done you! You seem to have persuaded her to do most of the tests you wanted - and if your private tests for FT3 and FT4 do indicate an issue, hopefully these will be included (and insisted upon) in subsequent testing.
> 
> I wouldn't start taking anything extra before your blood tests, then there's no danger of skewing the results. It's only a few more days...
> 
> ...


Thanks! I decided to go down the private route as there was so much faffing around at the doctor's end - she wouldn't test the FT3 and FT4 simply because the TSH is fine. And when she mentioned testing for FT3 and FT4 anyway, she then added that they would only be tested in "suspicious cases". Aaaargh! Hopefully, when the FT3 and FT4 are fed back to me she may change her mind about the whole testing aspect of it - failing that, see another doctor in the practice.

I was a bit worried about taking anything extra before the bloods - I didn't know for how long the multivitamin would last in the system, but I guess there would be no danger of it if I didn't take anything at all.

Thanks for recommending Holland and Barrett's to me - I find them very handy for some things. And yes, I will be back on here to let you know how I get on.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Just to update - blood tests for minerals and vitamins have been done Wednesday, also thyroid hormone test for Free T3 and Free T4 have been done, too. I am concerned about my ferritin being low if people have said to me I look pale, I hope I get to hear back about these results soon...I am tempted to write my doctor's practice a letter to ask to send all blood test results to me (once they are back) to my home address - although there may be no guarantee of that if some are abnormal and request the doctor to talk to me about them.

If, for example, I have a doctor's appointment booked for a couple of weeks and that one or maybe more than one blood test result is abnormal, is the doctor likely to call me sooner to discuss the result(s) or wait for the appointment in two weeks' time? Just wondering...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There's a good likelihood they'll wait until the appointment unless the results are so outrageously horrible that you are in danger. That rarely happens with thyroid stuff.

In the States, you can request that all copies be sent to you and it's really, really helpful.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> There's a good likelihood they'll wait until the appointment unless the results are so outrageously horrible that you are in danger. That rarely happens with thyroid stuff.
> 
> In the States, you can request that all copies be sent to you and it's really, really helpful.


Thanks for letting me know, I wasn't sure. I wish I lived out in the States if you get the copies sent to you!  What I have done instead is change the appointment until next week just so I know what they are. Chances are if the ferritin is horrendous I would have known by now and I haven't heard. I am hoping that Tuesday (5th August) is long enough for all results to come back. The nurse who took my blood says to expect them to be back Monday (not sure if that meant whether the results would be normal or not) so I think a day later is fine.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Update - received my private lab results for FT3 and FT4:

Free T4 - 25.1 (12-22)

Free T3 - 6.9 (3.1-6.8)

Hmmm. Puzzling.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Indeed! This might suggest that your dose is, in fact, too high.

I feel ok with T4 just over the top of the range, but once it gets that high, I feel horrible! Mind you, I've never, ever managed to get myT3 above half way, so I'm not in a position to comment on that one.

It will be interesting to see what the doctor says about these...


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> Indeed! This might suggest that your dose is, in fact, too high.
> 
> I feel ok with T4 just over the top of the range, but once it gets that high, I feel horrible! Mind you, I've never, ever managed to get myT3 above half way, so I'm not in a position to comment on that one.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the doctor says about these...


Definitely. The doctor wants to test my antibodies again. I have no idea what she's expecting to find as she thinks I am on the correct dose, still...


----------

